# Coyote Calling



## Josh112245 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey everyone, im new to coyote hunting and don't have much experience going after them. Ive been out hunting them at night i've got a primos e-caller and i can get the coyotes to answer me when i do howls, and such but they never come in? Is this the wrong calling sequence should i be doing distress calls instead of coyote howls, adult yips and such?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I rarely ever use vocals. Trying to speak a language you don't understand rarely works.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

You never said whether or not you used the distress calls. Once you get an answer using the howl call,you know the coyote(s) is there. Now you should be calling with the animal distress call to bring the coyote into shooting range. If you don't see the coyote after 10-15 minutes of the distress call,switch over to a yelp call or a pup call. Hopefully this will bring the coyote into shooting range. Are you hunting the edge of woods/field? From a blind? Tree stand? Where do you anticipate the coyote to appear? What type of gun are you using? Shotgun? Rifle? Are you using a light on the gun or what? These are questions that need to be answered so other readers can help you with your hunting. Most of the time ,howl calls are used as a locator to find out if there are any coyotes in the immediate area. The real calling starts once you know for sure. Even after dark you still have to conscious of the wind. Good luck to you.


----------



## springer7 (Jul 22, 2016)

Josh112245 said:


> Hey everyone, im new to coyote hunting and don't have much experience going after them. Ive been out hunting them at night i've got a primos e-caller and i can get the coyotes to answer me when i do howls, and such but they never come in? Is this the wrong calling sequence should i be doing distress calls instead of coyote howls, adult yips and such?


I kill most of my yotes using vocals. Talk coyote and kill more yotes. There is no surefire way to call them in. It's not hard to understand yote vocals, do a little research. Try starting a stand with a female invitation call. wait 5 min and repeat. Sit and wait and watch for ten min.. Go to a distress call .Call for bit wait and watch, repeat. Stay on stand at least 10 min after calling, longer if you have the patience. I've tried another method that works now and again, and that is to howl non stop for 20 min plus. Use only non aggressive vocals doing this. This method usually brings in more than one yote. Try anything and everything you can think of to call them. Nothing ventured nothing gained. If you have them responding to your call, back off the volume and use non aggressive howl wait and watch. Back off volume again and repeat howl. I think it gives the impression that your backing off and they move up. If you have one cussing you out (you'll know this when you hear it) call back to him just the way he's talking to you. Don't be surprised to see him come in hackle up teeth bared and the tail tucked between his legs, He's coming to kill.....Good luck and good hunting........


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Another tip. While using your electronic caller,make sure you use a mouth call. Switch up between the mouth call and the electronic caller. The mouth call will produce a different tone and can be blown at different levels of intensity along with different timing sequences. This change up may be the difference in causing the coyote to commit instead of sitting back looking and listening.


----------



## Josh112245 (Dec 18, 2016)

jd4223 said:


> Another tip. While using your electronic caller,make sure you use a mouth call. Switch up between the mouth call and the electronic caller. The mouth call will produce a different tone and can be blown at different levels of intensity along with different timing sequences. This change up may be the difference in causing the coyote to commit instead of sitting back looking and listening.


Thanks i very much appreciate your tips. Im normally hunting a over a field with a shotgun with a light. I expect the coyotes to come out of a swampy area and hopefully into range.


----------



## Josh112245 (Dec 18, 2016)

springer7 said:


> I kill most of my yotes using vocals. Talk coyote and kill more yotes. There is no surefire way to call them in. It's not hard to understand yote vocals, do a little research. Try starting a stand with a female invitation call. wait 5 min and repeat. Sit and wait and watch for ten min.. Go to a distress call .Call for bit wait and watch, repeat. Stay on stand at least 10 min after calling, longer if you have the patience. I've tried another method that works now and again, and that is to howl non stop for 20 min plus. Use only non aggressive vocals doing this. This method usually brings in more than one yote. Try anything and everything you can think of to call them. Nothing ventured nothing gained. If you have them responding to your call, back off the volume and use non aggressive howl wait and watch. Back off volume again and repeat howl. I think it gives the impression that your backing off and they move up. If you have one cussing you out (you'll know this when you hear it) call back to him just the way he's talking to you. Don't be surprised to see him come in hackle up teeth bared and the tail tucked between his legs, He's coming to kill.....Good luck and good hunting........


Thanks!! I'll try more of the distress calls mixed in with the vocalizations. Thanks again!


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

What volume do you start at and do you quiet down after some time?


----------



## springer7 (Jul 22, 2016)

Pat P said:


> What volume do you start at and do you quiet down after some time?


when I howl I let them have it full blast. I want them believing I'm in their front yard let alone there back yard. If I'm howling continiously I stay full volume till I see or hear something. After that it's just a matter of finding out what trips their trigger.....


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is against the rules, but there are two good stickys with some very good information 

http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=7&page=1


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

springer7 said:


> when I howl I let them have it full blast. I want them believing I'm in their front yard let alone there back yard. If I'm howling continiously I stay full volume till I see or hear something. After that it's just a matter of finding out what trips their trigger.....



It sounds like your having success at this game. Are you calling open farm cover or woods?


----------



## springer7 (Jul 22, 2016)

Quig7557 said:


> It sounds like your having success at this game. Are you calling open farm cover or woods?


I'll hunt fields woods and swamps. Find the sign and then hunt it. I've had some success over time, but after 25 years your bound to learn something. Experiment. What works today is not always going to tomorrow.


----------

